# Ruger LCP Coyote Special - "A True Texan"



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I heard rumors about this after Perry shot his coyote with his LCP but Ruger actually did it!

Look at the wording on the front flap of the box.









http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=172377416


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty racist if you ask me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Pretty racist if you ask me.


Only if you live in Colorado.







Feeling left out?


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

It must be crap


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes!! something tells me you're gonna hear back on that one kidd!! lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It does say Prescott Arizona on it, so it is allowed to travel!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes Ruger makes most of their semi-auto handguns in Prescott AZ. I drive past it on the way to our cabin. one of these trips I'll have to see about arranging a tour. Do you think they'll hand out samples at the end??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes Ruger makes most of their semi-auto handguns in Prescott AZ. I drive past it on the way to our cabin. one of these trips I'll have to see about arranging a tour. Do you think they'll hand out samples at the end??


 If not samples, then at least parts!!!


----------

